# need to get rid of some vents quick



## bently23 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey guys i just got in this hobby a few months ago and i do love these little guys but im planning on moving to va very soon and i cant really take them with me, i have 3 blue legged vents too you to sex also the whole viv and supplements come with this deal im looking to get 100 buck for everything, i live in the elmira area if anyone is interested


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

pm sent .........


----------



## bently23 (Jun 3, 2010)

these are still for sale, pm me


----------

